# VG Heroine Tourney MATCH 17, CIRCUIT 1:  Ellie Langford vs. Princess Peach



## Furious George (Apr 10, 2013)

*ELLIE LANGFORD- DEAD SPACE SERIES*

*VS.​*

*PRINCESS PEACH- SUPER MARIO SERIES*​
-------------------------

GROUND RULES AND DEALIES

-Poll is up for 2 days and no longer. No changing the vote once the results are locked.

- Matchups are made at random by me. No votes on BLANK vs. BLANK matches.

-Don't cheat and stuff. When you dupe the only one who ends up "the dupe" in the end is you. Think about that. 

-In the case of the a, the next user who posts the name of the heroine he/she prefers, regardless if he/she voted already, will decide who moves on.

-*Try* to be objective as possible.

*More information and list of entries *​
----------------------------

I know its been awhile. I blame Bioshock Infinite. 

Oh, hi Princess Peach!


----------



## Krory (Apr 10, 2013)

Are you even trying with this any more?


----------



## Furious George (Apr 10, 2013)

You just mad because Ellie is about to get beat.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 10, 2013)

>heroine
>peach


----------



## Furious George (Apr 10, 2013)

Naruto said:


> >heroine
> >peach


----------



## Naruto (Apr 10, 2013)

Furious George said:


>



One game does not make up for over two decades of being a hostage.


----------



## Mael (Apr 10, 2013)

Ellie, Ellie why are there not more votes for Ellie...


----------



## Furious George (Apr 10, 2013)

Mael said:


> Ellie, Ellie why are there not more votes for Ellie...



Sexism?


----------

